# Official 2014 Salmon Jigging Thread



## wallerchamon

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51

Drakegunner said:


> Here's a great article with lots of good info on jigging.
> 
> http://blog.sportfishmichigan.com
> 
> Also a rigging video I just did. It's more for lake trout, but the mechanics are the same. Just step up the leader to 20lb flouro.
> 
> http://youtu.be/i-2N57OLVM4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Hey bud, clean out your PM box!


----------



## mibwhntr785

Went out yesterday for a little bit with no luck. One other boat out there. Should be picking up fairly soon. We started catching them decent the second week of august last year


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Alan Michaels

cant wait


----------



## Alan Michaels

Drakegunner said:


> Here's a great article with lots of good info on jigging.
> 
> http://blog.sportfishmichigan.com
> 
> Also a rigging video I just did. It's more for lake trout, but the mechanics are the same. Just step up the leader to 20lb flouro.
> 
> http://youtu.be/i-2N57OLVM4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Thanks


----------



## matt405

Would it be a terrible idea to attempt to jig out of a smaller (10.5') kayak? Just started tore ad up on jigging, and looks like it could be fun.


----------



## Waz_51

matt405 said:


> Would it be a terrible idea to attempt to jig out of a smaller (10.5') kayak? Just started tore ad up on jigging, and looks like it could be fun.


We did it last year in yaks that were extremely less than ideal for jigging salmon... Just ask Drakegunner, he had the pleasure (or pain) of watching us do it, LMAO! 

It's actually quite easy and TONS of fun fishing like that, I just highly recommend that you at least attach a white light to the yak if you're gunna be out there in low light conditions


----------



## matt405

Waz_51 said:


> We did it last year in yaks that were extremely less than ideal for jigging salmon... Just ask Drakegunner, he had the pleasure (or pain) of watching us do it, LMAO!
> 
> It's actually quite easy and TONS of fun fishing like that, I just highly recommend that you at least attach a white light to the yak if you're gunna be out there in low light conditions


Thanks Waz, and yeah I am planning on getting lights before I do any low light fishing. 

Looks like I will be heading out in August/September a few times to try it out


----------



## Waz_51

I'll be in Frankfort/Benzonia over Labor Day weekend... If you're gunna be up that way, pm me and we can get together


----------



## matt405

Thanks for the offer, Ill be in the Lake George area, so it wouldn't be too long of a drive. I'll shoot you a PM when it gets closer.


----------



## caffeineforall

i should be up in ludington/frankfort labor day as well.

9Lives


----------



## Waz_51

caffeineforall said:


> i should be up in ludington/frankfort labor day as well.
> 
> 9Lives


Are you bringing a boat?


----------



## caffeineforall

if all goes well we may bring 2. im just hoping i recover from this broken back in time to fish. other wise ill probably be watching from shore :x

9Lives


----------



## Waz_51

caffeineforall said:


> if all goes well we may bring 2. im just hoping i recover from this broken back in time to fish. other wise ill probably be watching from shore :x
> 
> 9Lives


Well, if you're feeling up to it, we can swap adventures... Take me out jigging in the harbor and you can come with me to hit some holes in the river... I might just bring the canoe again this year for a float if I can find anybody that wants to go with me... If not, I'll just wade out


----------



## Drakegunner

My buddy and I popped our first jig kings Thursday pm/ Friday morning. Had to put our time in. Things are really slow right now, but that should change soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## omalson

What's the hot color this year?


----------



## Wurm Slinger

I assumed you guys are jigging inside of the pier heads at any given port but now I am wondering if you guys are jigging out in the big water? If so, how much water and what are you looking for when picking a spot?


----------



## Drakegunner

Wurm Slinger said:


> I assumed you guys are jigging inside of the pier heads at any given port but now I am wondering if you guys are jigging out in the big water? If so, how much water and what are you looking for when picking a spot?



We do both. Not to sound smart, but all we really look for is fish. Yes there are jigging opportunities at every port and out in open water. We've caught salmon from 30 to as deep as 120 fow. Best is when you can find fish oriented toward bottom and concentrated. You find that and usually it's fish on!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

omalson said:


> What's the hot color this year?



We popped 2 more last night. One came on a super glow fire tiger and mine on a pink tiger. ( Jonah Jigs of course 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

Here's the other fish from last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51

Good deal man! Looks like there might be a few for me to play with when I get up there!


----------



## Drakegunner

My 76 yr old buddy Frank with his first ever jig king.











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## caffeineforall

gettin me excited

9Lives


----------



## Drakegunner

We were thankful for the one. Most boats got blanked last night, including charter boats



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51

Drakegunner said:


> We were thankful for the one. Most boats got blanked last night, including charter boats
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Are you jigging the same spot we did last year?


----------



## Drakegunner

Waz_51 said:


> Are you jigging the same spot we did last year?



Basically the same area. But we have less fish so you have to chase them more this year.

Took 3 more again tonight. 












Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Pier Pressure

Drakegunner said:


> Basically the same area. But we have less fish so you have to chase them more this year.
> 
> Took 3 more again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Nice work on the kings, fellas! I was in the shack right behind the person that took that pic. We ended up with one this evening and felt fortunate.


----------



## mdj

Does anyone do any good with cleos/locos/crocodile spoons vertical jigging? Just curious, I have some of those, but dont have any of the heavier spoons/jigs mentioned.


----------



## caffeineforall

yes to crocs

9Lives


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Nice fish drake! Any manistee reports?


----------



## EXITPUPIL

Just ordered some Jonah Jigs. Excited to see how I like them! Hoping I can get a response from the manufacture on tips / suggestions.

Just waiting for the mail now LOL


----------



## Waz_51

EXITPUPIL said:


> Just ordered some Jonah Jigs. Excited to see how I like them! Hoping I can get a response from the manufacture on tips / suggestions.
> 
> Just waiting for the mail now LOL


Larry will be around... He's busy jigging up kings this time of year!


----------



## caffeineforall

EXITPUPIL said:


> Just ordered some Jonah Jigs. Excited to see how I like them! Hoping I can get a response from the manufacture on tips / suggestions.
> 
> Just waiting for the mail now LOL


like what? bunch of us use em and could maybe help you out as larry is busy this time of the year.

9Lives


----------



## fishagain

EXITPUPIL said:


> Just ordered some Jonah Jigs. Excited to see how I like them! Hoping I can get a response from the manufacture on tips / suggestions.
> 
> Just waiting for the mail now LOL


Tips...find fish lift and lower, lift and lower, lift and lower....did I mention to find fish


----------



## jaypluggin

That guy has a strong grip! Looks like he's barely holding it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Archieup

> Tips...find fish lift and lower, lift and lower, lift and lower....did I mention to find fish


That pretty much covers it!


----------



## chdlucas

My son and I are planning on trying salmon jigging this Thursday and Friday (8-21 & 8-22). What location would give us our best shot at it. Also, I'm having a difficult time locally finding any of the larger jigging spoons. Any tackle stores up there have a decent selection?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

chdlucas said:


> My son and I are planning on trying salmon jigging this Thursday and Friday (8-21 & 8-22). What location would give us our best shot at it. Also, I'm having a difficult time locally finding any of the larger jigging spoons. Any tackle stores up there have a decent selection?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I was at mc sports in traverse city that week and they had Jonah jigs on clearance for I think 7.47 a piece. Plus they have a great selection of Swedish pimples and squirrels ( another heavy jigging spoon) 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chdlucas

Thanks, if I make it that far north I'll be sure to check that out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ferd66

chdlucas said:


> Thanks, if I make it that far north I'll be sure to check that out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There a couple spots in Muskegon to buy the 1 & 2 oz jiggling spoons too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## towner

I only know Muskegon. you don't drift and must keep your position among the other boats. Remember, this is combat fishing. I-pilot in anchor mode is the only way to go... keeps you in position and one less anchor rope to deal with if you hook a screamer.


----------



## Ralph Smith

thanks....no ipilot, but will have a rear mount, and just have to run it while jigging I guess.


----------



## mibwhntr785

Both. I usually use the trolling motor. Its nice not having an anchor rope in the way and you are not allowed to anchor in the shipping channel. The Coast Guard doesnt like that


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## towner

always a comical fire drill when the ferry goes in or out... especially when a few guys are fighting a fish.. I have seen some close calls a few times.. the last few years the CG has been quite lax about people anchoring.


----------



## Waz_51

Ralph Smith said:


> thanks....no ipilot, but will have a rear mount, and just have to run it while jigging I guess.


We just drifted in Betsie Lake last year... It worked perfectly good and we stayed vertical... Some guys anchored off, but I don't think it mattered... Then again, we were in kayaks, so maneuvering wasn't really an issue, lol!


----------



## caffeineforall

i anchored last year on manistee. but i was in a tin can rental so that was the main reason.

did try drifting with the pack but none of us had any luck.

9Lives


----------



## antlers

We used to anchor because there are a lot of boats. Now I use the iPilot. No ropes and no moving!


----------



## Section 8

Any recent reports from Betsie Bay? Heading up next weekend to jig the bay

Are there any fish in the Betsie river yet? Homestead?

Thanks in advance


----------



## caffeineforall

Section 8 said:


> Any recent reports from Betsie Bay? Heading up next weekend to jig the bay
> 
> Are there any fish in the Betsie river yet? Homestead?
> 
> Thanks in advance


this

9Lives


----------



## Waz_51

Section 8 said:


> Any recent reports from Betsie Bay? Heading up next weekend to jig the bay
> 
> Are there any fish in the Betsie river yet? Homestead?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'll see ya up there!


----------



## bansheejoel

Section 8 said:


> Any recent reports from Betsie Bay? Heading up next weekend to jig the bay
> 
> Are there any fish in the Betsie river yet? Homestead?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes the betsie has fish. My buddy fished homestead and said there was plenty jumping the dam

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Drakegunner

Sorry been a away from the forum. Busy fishing and making jigs, family time on vacation. Our season has been good so far. Boated 27 fish including an 8 fish day yesterday. 7kings and a brown 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Section 8

Drakegunner said:


> Sorry been a away from the forum. Busy fishing and making jigs, family time on vacation. Our season has been good so far. Boated 27 fish including an 8 fish day yesterday. 7kings and a brown
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Thanks for the report. Great job

Any particular color jig?


----------



## Drakegunner

Section 8 said:


> Thanks for the report. Great job
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular color jig?



3oz Poe was on fire yesterday as well as superglow Pink


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

Some bonus Browns

Yesterday:








On the Poe .

And Today









The second one came on an experimental color. Chartruese and glow purple ( looks white in sun) 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mibwhntr785

Nice fish! Went 2 for 3 this morning in Muskegon. Pretty slow down here still


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 1uglystick

so are there jiggable numbers in PM lake now? and mibwhntr785, were you jigging muskegon????


----------



## Gearhead

Drakegunner said:


> Some bonus Browns
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Poe .
> 
> And Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one came on an experimental color. Chartruese and glow purple ( looks white in sun)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Beautiful fish !! Nice work !!


----------



## Drakegunner

A lot of you guys that have been asking about where the fish are, I would say they should be in every system right now due to the cooler water temps.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishslayer5789

Drakegunner, do you typically jig suspended or get it right near the bottom?


----------



## mibwhntr785

Yeah jigging muskegon at the sand docks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mudpuppie

Lots of fish in Betsie Bay yesterday, but not lots of biters. My buddy got one and we each had a couple other solid hits. Most boats had a fish or two and a couple had four. Most trollers coming back from big lake did poorly and did not mark many fish.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

mudpuppie said:


> Lots of fish in Betsie Bay yesterday, but not lots of biters. My buddy got one and we each had a couple other solid hits. Most boats had a fish or two and a couple had four. Most trollers coming back from big lake did poorly and did not mark many fish.


Thanks. I'll be out there tonight in a red Lund trying to dial a couple in.

How many boats were jammed out there jigging?


----------



## Drakegunner

My haul from this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

Fishslayer5789 said:


> Thanks. I'll be out there tonight in a red Lund trying to dial a couple in.
> 
> How many boats were jammed out there jigging?



Probably 6 boats this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

finished my daily limit tonight. Wife wanted our fish crazed wiener dog in the pic.
Anybody else been out?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Nice fishes!!! I hope to get out this weekend, weather permitting. Should be around Frankfort, peddling for dear life in a Hobie, jigging my keester off. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T1basser

Fished Muskegon this morning, very few fish around. Went 0-1.


----------



## mibwhntr785

0 for 2 in manistee this morning. Didnt see any caught


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## triplelunger

T1basser said:


> Fished Muskegon this morning, very few fish around. Went 0-1.


 Last night picked up one in Muskegon. Only saw one other caught.
Gotta pick up here SOON!
I will be out most of the weekend and will try to post any reports when I have them.


----------



## ferd66

triplelunger said:


> Last night picked up one in Muskegon. Only saw one other caught.
> Gotta pick up here SOON!
> I will be out most of the weekend and will try to post any reports when I have them.


Same...


----------



## Fishslayer5789

I caught one last night. Got to fish next to Drakegunner for a little while and caught my fish on one of his Jonah Jig lures he makes (blue & glow) with my 9 ft Cabela's Tournament Series musky baitcaster. It was a riot.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman

Anyone jig Muskegon the last couple days? Going to give it a go in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MIFishnhunt

SkiTownSportsman said:


> Anyone jig Muskegon the last couple days? Going to give it a go in the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Let us know how you did, Thinking about heading out tonight in the 'yak.


----------



## Drakegunner

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I caught one last night. Got to fish next to Drakegunner for a little while and caught my fish on one of his Jonah Jig lures he makes (blue & glow) with my 9 ft Cabela's Tournament Series musky baitcaster. It was a riot.



I enjoyed watching you fight that fish. It was all over the place! Great job on sticking it out even after most the jiggers/trollers had left empty handed. It was definitely a tough bite. 1 think there was only 1 other fish caught besides ours that night.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SkiTownSportsman

MIFishnhunt said:


> Let us know how you did, Thinking about heading out tonight in the 'yak.



Buddy bailed so I didn't make it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

SkiTownSportsman said:


> Buddy bailed so I didn't make it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Heard it was really slow. I may try it in the morning.

Btw- I've gotten a lot of PM's on what stores carry my jigs south of Frankfort. Currently Snug Harbor Outfitters in North Muskegon is the only one. Just delivered 5 dz last night.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

Hey what depth have you been marking fish jigging for salmon? Just wondering, I was a ways north on the peninsula jigging lake trout and marked more fish than I ever remember from 20-60 feet down in 80-120 feet deep, but couldn't catch any of them for sure. Caught lotsa small lakers but this nice one came to play









Oh also had a friend break off on what we think was a salmon

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nickster

Just wondering if anyone has fish in Muskegon the last few days and what the conditions are.


----------



## 1uglystick

Muskegon has been dirt slow. only saw one fish caught today.


----------



## Drakegunner

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Hey what depth have you been marking fish jigging for salmon? Just wondering, I was a ways north on the peninsula jigging lake trout and marked more fish than I ever remember from 20-60 feet down in 80-120 feet deep, but couldn't catch any of them for sure. Caught lotsa small lakers but this nice one came to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also had a friend break off on what we think was a salmon
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Usually when jigging on the bay, I look for salmon stacked near bottom. Depth varies based on water temp. If you were marking fish 60 ft down in 120. Look for them in 60 fow. For suspended fish I use my flasher or graph to jig above them. Keep changing jigs/sizes/colors until you find what they want that day.
Of course a lot of times, I find the high marks are Cisco as well.

Nice fish by the way!

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

1uglystick said:


> Muskegon has been dirt slow. only saw one fish caught today.



That's why I slept in this morning. Warm water and a south blow today, figured it would be slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nickster

1uglystick said:


> Muskegon has been dirt slow. only saw one fish caught today.


Thanks, looks like I'm going to ludington. It's not on fire there either but it seems to be more consistent than muskegon right now.


----------



## Section 8

Drakegunner, nice meeting you last weekend in Betsie Lake. I was the guy in the Champion bass boat

Per your suggestion, I started using the 3oz Poe. Much heavier to jig, but it produced more fish.

Went 3 for 5 on Sunday with the heavier jig. 2 of the kings were over 20 pounds. 

I let my nephew catch the 22 pounder. Biggest fish he has ever caught.

Thanks again

BTW, I may head back up next weekend for a 1 day trip. Will look for you out there.


----------



## shibbyjekos

went out this last sat and sunday on muskegon... Marked more than last weekend but still nothing in the boat besides a nice perch that hit my 3oz! lol Hoping this coming weekend picks up but for now i may just wait until the 13th..


----------



## shibbyjekos

Saw your vid on Youtube from 2011, DrakeGunner. Nice work! I am just getting into the jigging thing myself. I'm normally a river fisher but just bought a boat so been getting pumped reading and watching videos on jigging! cant wait, just hope this year turns out. Tight lines!


----------



## bassburner

? For u guys. Would u rather fish the day of a north blow or the following day? I was thinking the following but just wanted to hear some thoughts on that. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

bassburner said:


> ? For u guys. Would u rather fish the day of a north blow or the following day? I was thinking the following but just wanted to hear some thoughts on that. Thanks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



The day of


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

Section 8 said:


> Drakegunner, nice meeting you last weekend in Betsie Lake. I was the guy in the Champion bass boat
> 
> Per your suggestion, I started using the 3oz Poe. Much heavier to jig, but it produced more fish.
> 
> Went 3 for 5 on Sunday with the heavier jig. 2 of the kings were over 20 pounds.
> 
> I let my nephew catch the 22 pounder. Biggest fish he has ever caught.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> BTW, I may head back up next weekend for a 1 day trip. Will look for you out there.


Glad I could help. Great meeting you out there, and I'm glad you got into some fish. That's super cool about your nephew! He'll never forget that.


----------



## limige

Dropped in mc sports today for some Jonah's jigs but apparently they have none any more


----------



## 1uglystick

How do you guys think PM lake will be this weekend?


----------



## nickster

1uglystick said:


> How do you guys think PM lake will be this weekend?


Decent, went last night. It's not on fire but they are running. Got 2 strikes last night. No hook ups


----------



## bassburner

What about Muskegon?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

Jigged up my first open water coho last night! Both my fish came on a black alewife jig we've been messing with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wilburgirl

How far out did u have to go to find some takers


----------



## nickster

bassburner said:


> What about Muskegon?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm wondering this same thing about Muskegon. Is it starting to pick up guys?


----------



## shibbyjekos

last time i was out was sunday and no its not...


----------



## Duckman Racing

Only a half-dozen or so boats jigging last night when we were on our way out to the big lake. Didn't see any hookups, and didn't mark many fish in the channel.

One brave soul was still jigging in the dark when we came back in. Not sure I would want to be in that boat with all the traffic coming back in off the big lake. :yikes:


----------



## wilburgirl

Gonna give it a go this sunday regardless, will be fun just to get out.


----------



## trapperray

Was out on the east end tues. and marked a few by the cobb.one boat at the southy,notta nit nothing.probably after the cold front this weekend,fingers crossed.My jars are empty.


----------



## fishfly

Drakegunner said:


> Jigged up my first open water coho last night! Both my fish came on a black alewife jig we've been messing with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Awesome as usual Larry!


Www.facebook.com/fishonwithjohn


----------



## SkiTownSportsman

North blow on the way, hopefully that triggers something in Muskegon. Going to give it hell this weekend regardless.


----------



## mibwhntr785

2 for 2 today at Muskegon. Didnt mark a whole lot. There were about 10 boats jigging, seen 1 other caught.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bassburner

I'm hoping fish move in tonight with the storms and the north blow. Fingers r crossed


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## weatherby

I assume prime time jigging in first and last light but do you guys jig all night long also?


----------



## legard29

Best day I had last year in Muskegon was from 10am-2pm, hooked and caught over a dozen,( and yes I let most go, and only had 4 in the box) biggest was 32lbs, smallest that day was 24lbs, don't rule out the mid day bite as well

Tight lines
Jeff

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Drakegunner

legard29 said:


> Best day I had last year in Muskegon was from 10am-2pm, hooked and caught over a dozen,( and yes I let most go, and only had 4 in the box) biggest was 32lbs, smallest that day was 24lbs, don't rule out the mid day bite as well
> 
> Tight lines
> Jeff
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I would agree. It's really weird but Muskegon seems to have a better mid-day bite than other ports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

weatherby said:


> I assume prime time jigging in first and last light but do you guys jig all night long also?



I think I've only caught 1 fish ever after dark jigging. Not that they may fire back up in the middle of the night. This year, EARLY morning has been my best time by far. Evenings have been MUCH slower than in the past.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Section 8

does anyone have a current surface temp in Betsie Lake?


----------



## caffeineforall

hey larry i cant seem to find your number. heading up right now wanted to see if you had any poes handy as im down to just 2 three ouncers.

9Lives


----------



## Waz_51

caffeineforall said:


> hey larry i cant seem to find your number. heading up right now wanted to see if you had any poes handy as im down to just 2 three ouncers.
> 
> 9Lives


Trying to send it to you via PM but it says that you cannot receive them... Do you have PMs disabled?


----------



## weatherby

caffeineforall said:


> hey larry i cant seem to find your number. heading up right now wanted to see if you had any poes handy as im down to just 2 three ouncers.
> 
> 9Lives


Are 3 ounces that much better than his 2 ounce jigs?


----------



## Yardman

Section 8 said:


> does anyone have a current surface temp in Betsie Lake?


It was 68 this am


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

Drakegunner said:


> Jigged up my first open water coho last night! Both my fish came on a black alewife jig we've been messing with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Coho love black. Black spinners, cranks, spoons, jigs, etc. nice fish


----------



## triton022

2 of us Jigged Muskegon Friday and Saturday and ended with a big
Goose egg. Saw very few fish caught around us and the few I did see 
Come into boats were all dark. Didn't see any of the fresher looking 
Fish you normally see. Only saw 1 fish jump all weekend. Also tried 
Some trolling in the channel with the same results.


----------



## caffeineforall

yea i guess i do waz. email me add @gmail.com to my user name.

9Lives


----------



## weatherby

Heading up now. Good luck everyone. If you see a gray princecraft boat jigging stop by and say hi


----------



## Drakegunner

caffeineforall said:


> hey larry i cant seem to find your number. heading up right now wanted to see if you had any poes handy as im down to just 2 three ouncers.
> 
> 9Lives



If you're in Frankfort, back cast fly shop in Benzonia carries the 3 oz Poes 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

weatherby said:


> Are 3 ounces that much better than his 2 ounce jigs?



It depends on the day. They both catch fish. Got to find what they want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## pasthru

Been reading this thread for the past week. Just got into jigging last year and love it. Anyone got any good reports. Went to Manistee last night and there were about 25-30 boats jigging and 1 fish was caught. I had really hoed the weather change would trigger some fish but it was the slowest I've seen yet. 

Probably will head out to Muskegon Lake this week sometime. Anybody seeing any pickup in the run yet?


----------



## perkinsr

My buddy tried jigging the nw this weekend and found it dead out there . I'll be heading to the north west this weekend to try my new Poe's out. Hoping this weather will bring some new fish in rain wind and mild tepms in the forecast.


----------



## CCOIPEL

Fished Muskegon, water temps 71-73 today, water had some color, tons of green algae on surface when I got there. Fished 11am-6pm. Seen two caught and Zero for this guy. Be back tomorrow morning 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Section 8

I posted this in the Frankfort thread, but it belongs here:

Jigged Betsie Lake Sunday morning. No fish

Didn't mark many. No fish jumping like last weekend

Surface temp was around 67

Only saw 1 fish caught, and it was from the pier.


----------



## EXITPUPIL

Manistee Sunday pm, water was warm 62 degrees. I saw one fish caught form the peer marked four fish jigging in the harbor mouth and went 0 for two on salmon jigging. The first one I was on the phone with my wife lazily jigging with my left hand ...the fish finder went..."beep" the ...SLAM! ZZZZZZZZZ I had a Big salmon on for about 5 second dropped phone on the floor with the wife still on and tried to properly set the hook / fight the fish> I lost him. Had one other strike but it was so FUN! Just not a lot of fish in the harbor


----------



## weatherby

Section 8 said:


> I posted this in the Frankfort thread, but it belongs here:
> 
> Jigged Betsie Lake Sunday morning. No fish
> 
> Didn't mark many. No fish jumping like last weekend
> 
> Surface temp was around 67
> 
> Only saw 1 fish caught, and it was from the pier.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Same today,only no fish caught at all


----------



## CCOIPEL

Fished Muskegon, water temps 71-72, fished from 630-1030am this morning. Seen 8 fish caught. My buddy in my boat caught one nice male. Talked to afew anglers this morning on the water. Colors that were producing were White, and Green, Charteuse


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA

Any of you guys that jig in manistee lake got an extra spot, let me know. I'm a solid net man and know the proper etiquette that pertains to jigging. Been dying to hit a fish using this method. Just send me a PM with the when's where's and what's.


----------



## weatherby

Hit Betsie bay again tonight. Surface temp was 70 and never seen a fish landed. There was 3 other jiggers tonight and not as many trollers as usual


----------



## Section 8

weatherby said:


> Hit Betsie bay again tonight. Surface temp was 70 and never seen a fish landed. There was 3 other jiggers tonight and not as many trollers as usual


Did you mark many fish?


----------



## weatherby

Not many. A few in the hole on the south side of the lake


----------



## CCOIPEL

Fished the same lake as before. Went 1-5 today. Tons of marks and all the trollers i seen had hook ups. Probably seen over 20 fish caught from 630-1030am


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## caffeineforall

had a heck of a trip. lots of wasted time but sunday morning jigged manistee lake zero for us went out to the big lake and was able to make it out to 85 feet but never marked a thing.

drove up to betsie lake and marked a few fish just up stream of the wall but no takers. skunked again.

went to big platte lake by mistake marked some fish but dont think they were cohos.

cut our losses and fished betsie river went 4 for 10 with 2 being good quality and 2 sub par.

gonna try to make one more trip up hopefully with less hiccups. trolling motor half broken, controller for said tm having a bad battery and charger, blew a trailer tire, couldnt find a hotel, going to big platte lake instead of platte bay lol what a trip.

9Lives


----------



## josh3049

Im completely new to all of this. I live in manistee and plan on trying to jig at the end of the week. I have 2 poles set up for it but not really sure what to use as far as jigs. I have a few 2 oz lead jigs but not sure if that is what i should be using or if theres something else. Any help eould be appreciated.


----------



## nickster

josh3049 said:


> Im completely new to all of this. I live in manistee and plan on trying to jig at the end of the week. I have 2 poles set up for it but not really sure what to use as far as jigs. I have a few 2 oz lead jigs but not sure if that is what i should be using or if theres something else. Any help eould be appreciated.


2 and 3 OZ jigs are what I use. Some of the popular brands are Swedish pimples size 8 -10, jonah jigs, crocs, moonshine, pline jigs. Colors are important as well. I've had the most success with pearl white swedish pimples and 3oz jonah white.


----------



## Waz_51

josh3049 said:


> Im completely new to all of this. I live in manistee and plan on trying to jig at the end of the week. I have 2 poles set up for it but not really sure what to use as far as jigs. I have a few 2 oz lead jigs but not sure if that is what i should be using or if theres something else. Any help eould be appreciated.


Take that big lead head and put a pearl white twister tail (Kalin Grub) or some sort of shad imitation on it... It's not a typical method for jigging salmon but I'll bet it would work... Think big with great action

Typically, salmon are caught using jigging spoons like the ones mentioned above


----------



## caffeineforall

eric haataja uses a jig n gulp minnow on the other side of lake michigan to jig up kings. think 2 oz is over kill unless you are jigging over 40fow.

9Lives


----------



## caffeineforall

oops


----------



## weatherby

Just got off Betsie bay. Had a OK trip till the wind switched to the west and northwest then waves got to tough to handle. Marked more fish than we have all week and even seen a coho landed by a troller. Water was dirty and lots of floating weeds.


----------



## josh3049

Thanks. Me and my cousin are going to try it friday after work. Ill let everyone know if we have any luck and if we find anything in manistee lake.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman

Hitting Muskegon this afternoon. Fresh rain and north blow, hope it's on tonight. I would like to get the skunk out of the boat. Anyone have a recent report? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE

I am heading out in the morning with my boy, hope this weather turns it on


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## weatherby

Heading home now. North wind makes Betsie lake fishable. 3 trollers in the lake said they are marking fish but none taken. Harbor mouth looks like chocolate milk so will need a day to clear up. Surface temp was 67. Good luck everyone


----------



## shibbyjekos

Saw a bunch of boats on the Muskegon webcam. Anyone have any updates for today?


----------



## DaveSS1

Would also like an update on water clarity at Muskegon and if it would be ok for Friday morning. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ferd66

fishtits said:


> Saw a bunch of boats on the Muskegon webcam. Anyone have any updates for today?


Webcam??


----------



## shibbyjekos

Yea I don't have the link on my cell.. I can forward it from my work computer Monday, otherwise Google muskegon channel webcam.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman

1/1 saw very few fish caught... Maybe around five fish. Bunch of boats, back at it in the mornin 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DaveSS1

Thanks for the update ski. Was slow for me on Saturday but did see about. 5 minutes of action when 3 boats hooked up within minutes landed their fish and it was back to slow again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duckman Racing

ferd66 said:


> Webcam??


http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/mkg/

Not a live webcam, but it does post a picture every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## ferd66

Duckman Racing said:


> http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/mkg/
> 
> Not a live webcam, but it does post a picture every 15 minutes or so.


Cool. Torresen Marina used to have a great cam that you could control and look all over Muskegon Lake. I hope they bring that one back up.


----------



## josh3049

Went out in manistee this evening. 10 to 12 boats jigging. Only saw 1 boat with 1 fish. We marked some fish and saw a few jump but that was it for us. Talked to another guy that had been out all day trying the channel to and he had no luck. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## caffeineforall

thinking i missed it this year. 

wondering if i should even make another jigging trip.

9Lives


----------



## weatherby

caffeineforall said:


> thinking i missed it this year.
> 
> wondering if i should even make another jigging trip.
> 
> 9Lives



Same here. But unfortunately I can't make another trip


----------



## Crazy Axe

I don't know a whole lot about salmon fishing but I'm thinking its early. I'll be watching to hopefully plan a better trip next year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## caffeineforall

hopefully guru larry will chime in...saw mods fb they got one in muskegon.

9Lives


----------



## mibwhntr785

Muskegon was on fire for us friday, went 12 for 29. A lot slower saturday. Left about 715 in the evening and went 5 for 5 for the day. Probably wont make it out again jigging this year, overall not a great season but nothing to complain about either


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

Crazy Axe said:


> I don't know a whole lot about salmon fishing but I'm thinking its early. I'll be watching to hopefully plan a better trip next year.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Josh, haven't done any jigging over there yet, but from what I've seen with the lakes, it can be very weather dependent year to year. Could be early, or could be late this time of year. Either way, there have been fish in the lakes running the river since August, always are. Manistee starts getting fish coming up in late July:SHOCKED:.



mibwhntr785 said:


> *Muskegon was on fire for us friday, went 12 for 29*. A lot slower saturday. Left about 715 in the evening and went 5 for 5 for the day. Probably wont make it out again jigging this year, overall not a great season but nothing to complain about either
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Was that jigging?


----------



## wilburgirl

Jigged Muskegon this afternoon. Didnt manage any salmon myself but seen 10 or so landed at the head of the channel. I did pull up a nice 26" walleye and a sheephead. Gonna try again in the morning


----------



## Drakegunner

Definitely a tough bite today. And definitely didn't feel like a "guru". Went 2/5 this am in Muskegon. Thankful to get a couple on camera for Michigan Out of Doors.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## caffeineforall

you think im wasting my time trying to go up to frankfort/manistee to jig again?

9Lives


----------



## Drakegunner

caffeineforall said:


> you think im wasting my time trying to go up to frankfort/manistee to jig again?
> 
> 9Lives



I would look at the mid lake ports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mibwhntr785

Yeah that was jigging. Friday fished the AM till about 11 and then came back at 1 and fished till dark


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## goinpro187

Drakegunner said:


> Definitely a tough bite today. And definitely didn't feel like a "guru". Went 2/5 this am in Muskegon. Thankful to get a couple on camera for Michigan Out of Doors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Any idea when the air date will be for this? My buddy and I were in the boat just to the east of you all morning.


----------



## josh3049

Manistee lake again from 7 till noon this morning. Marked a lot of fish but didnt get a thing. Only saw one other boat that had one and he said he got it in the channel early.


----------



## wallerchamon

Curious to know peoples opinions on the status of the overall run? Over? More to come? 

Jigged Muskegon for a bit today 0-0, but did see a few caught while out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 1uglystick

How have you all been doing from late afternoon till dark on Muskegon? Im looking to get out Tuesday night from around 6-dark. If you guys think its a waste of time tell me and save me a trip.


----------



## legard29

Trolling the docks right now, few fish around, have not seen a net in the water yet from either jiggers or trollers

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Drakegunner

goinpro187 said:


> Any idea when the air date will be for this? My buddy and I were in the boat just to the east of you all morning.



Gabe said 2 weeks. He got lots of shots of the boats around us.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

Anyone fish Muskegon today?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wallerchamon

Saw a few caught from 11-1. Nothing but 2 Sheeps and snagged alewives for my crew


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

Thanks for the report. Going to try it in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wilburgirl

I was in Muskegon from 9 till dusk, jigged most of the time, went 1 for 2 , a few sheep's, walleye and pike, very few nets all day


----------



## Drakegunner

wilburgirl said:


> I was in Muskegon from 9 till dusk, jigged most of the time, went 1 for 2 , a few sheep's, walleye and pike, very few nets all day



Did you mark many fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## legard29

Never saw a rod bend tonight

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheXtremeFlosser

You guys primarily jigging on the bottom. I saw marks 8-10 feet down, and saw 2 caught at that depth jigging. I was Jonah jigging the bottom from 1 PM - 6 PM with no hits today.


----------



## Drakegunner

TheXtremeFlosser said:


> You guys primarily jigging on the bottom. I saw marks 8-10 feet down, and saw 2 caught at that depth jigging. I was Jonah jigging the bottom from 1 PM - 6 PM with no hits today.



Most of the time I'm jigging near bottom. In drowned river mouths most of the "players" are deeper. Ive watched a few fish this year dive bomb 20 feet to slam my jig. But if everything is 5 or 6 ft off bottom, put it just slightly above them.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wilburgirl

Drakegunner said:


> Did you mark many fish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I did mark some, not as many as saturday, evan took a ride around where they troll the lake and didnt mark much on the south side either. However i was marking fish right on the bottom when i got my first hook up.


----------



## pasthru

Jigged Manistee lake yesterday from 4pm to dark. Marked a few fish but 0-1 for the three of us. Saw 1/2 dozen other boats mixed trolling and jigging. Saw one other boat hook up but lost it. 

Buddy did land a sheeps. But that's it!

Jay


----------



## T1basser

Fished Muskegon again Sunday morning, ended up with 2 jigging. I think maybe 6-7 fish were caught by the pack total. Even less fish around than Saturday morning.


----------



## Drakegunner

I'm out here right now. I think we've had the only hookup (lost). Very few fish around


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## josh3049

Im thinking of trying some trolling. What are they using for trolling in the little lake? Spoons?


----------



## Ralph Smith

josh3049 said:


> Im thinking of trying some trolling. What are they using for trolling in the little lake? Spoons?


Deeper water with jplugs. pm sent.


----------



## shibbyjekos

(muskegon) Ended up with 3 Friday during the wet, cold, rainy weather! They were donated by a troller that needed a tow 3 miles away at 10pm... I did have one hookup of my own, line got snagged on boat and broke off. Didn't have much luck sat either. We tried a little trolling with dipsy divers in the channel with no luck. Sunday i marked more fish than sat.. I know some people are saying differently but i am also talking about afternoon time. Had to leave early due to wifey.


----------



## TheXtremeFlosser

Drakegunner said:


> Most of the time I'm jigging near bottom. In drowned river mouths most of the "players" are deeper. Ive watched a few fish this year dive bomb 20 feet to slam my jig. But if everything is 5 or 6 ft off bottom, put it just slightly above them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


OK, thanks for your advice. Would you still jig Jonah Jigs if your not on the bottom? Another round of rain coming to Michigan on the radar, bet another push of fish is coming.


----------



## chdlucas

Going to try jigging in the morning. St. Joe, Muskegon or PM?


----------



## Drakegunner

TheXtremeFlosser said:


> OK, thanks for your advice. Would you still jig Jonah Jigs if your not on the bottom? Another round of rain coming to Michigan on the radar, bet another push of fish is coming.



Absolutely. Jig them where the fish are, 20 ft and deeper. Experiment with size and style of jigs until you find what they want that day. 

I will say if you see fish regularly cruising at 10-15 fow you're better off trolling.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Drakegunner

chdlucas said:


> Going to try jigging in the morning. St. Joe, Muskegon or PM?



I would do Muskegon. Fish were at the pierheads just before the rain today


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kyflintlock

Manistee lake is dead for about the last week! Crazy slow


----------



## towner

Went 4/7 Tuesday morning jigging Muskegon in a fog bank i. Only saw a few others caught. Tuesday eve a salmon bust.. did not see a single salmon caught but it was a sheepshead fest. Never seen so many. Buddy did get a couple eyes... one short a nice keeper. All hook ups on all white sweedish pimple between 7 & 8 am. That may do it for the year for me.


----------



## pohlkat

I hope you guys aren't just jigging for them salmon? Last week we couldn't buy a bite on a jig. Started casting thundersticks and got three. When you see one surface cast over by it. They crush it. Squids did ok too. Tightlines.


----------



## nickster

pohlkat said:


> I hope you guys aren't just jigging for them salmon? Last week we couldn't buy a bite on a jig. Started casting thundersticks and got three. When you see one surface cast over by it. They crush it. Squids did ok too. Tightlines.


You using deep thundersticks or original?


----------



## pohlkat

J.r.'s. Purple with pink and of course firetiger. I don't think they run that deep and they don't dig when you stop reeling. Working the upper water column.


----------



## TheXtremeFlosser

Jigged St. Joe this morning. Nothing in 3 hours. There were very few but borderline fishable numbers this past weekend there. Rain on Monday, boom, gone. Those fish must have shot up river. If you are going jigging here, forget it until something changes. Super weird year.

I love my new Jonah jigs but no bites yet.


----------



## nickster

*Do you guys think Muskegon lake is done, or do you think it will peak out one last time?*

Muskegon river doesn't have many fish yet. I think the run is going to be nuts very soon, or it's just a bad year for the river.


----------



## shibbyjekos

I agree, they are still stacking up, wont be long!!!


----------



## legard29

Any reports from this morning

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shibbyjekos

Came out this morning and still here fighting the waves.. had one on.. not making too many. We are trolling with dipsy.


----------



## Archieup

2 for 2 this morning.


----------



## josh3049

Where did u go 2 for 2 at?


----------



## Ralph Smith

Anyone see the sturgeon caught in Muskegon?

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/...itport_resident_lands_75-in.html#incart_river


----------



## Grey Ghost

Just wanted everyone to know that the Jigging show we shot in Muskegon a few weeks back will be on Michigan Out of Doors next week (Oct. 16th). Wish we could've got it on sooner but had other edits that had to go on first. Thanks Larry and Eric for letting me tag along!


----------



## Section 8

Grey Ghost said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that the Jigging show we shot in Muskegon a few weeks back will be on Michigan Out of Doors next week (Oct. 16th). Wish we could've got it on sooner but had other edits that had to go on first. Thanks Larry and Eric for letting me tag along!


Looking forward to it


----------



## weatherby

Section 8 said:


> Looking forward to it



Same here


----------



## GuppyII

It's more than likely over by now, they started jigging in august


----------



## limige

You may get browns steelhead or whitefish. ..give it a try!


----------



## weatherby

Talked to a muskegon lake die hard salmon jigger Sunday and he said they had 5 good days of jigging this year. Worse year ever for him. Hopefully next year is better with all the reports of salmon still in the big lake


----------



## weatherby

Grey Ghost said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that the Jigging show we shot in Muskegon a few weeks back will be on Michigan Out of Doors next week (Oct. 16th). Wish we could've got it on sooner but had other edits that had to go on first. Thanks Larry and Eric for letting me tag along!


It is on tonight. Check it out guys


----------



## ZachEno

It was great! I need to try that next year.


----------



## BillHall

I paint baits and would love to paint up some and take a trip to test their "metal" 

Can someone post some pics and I will see what I can whip up?

BAM


----------



## Catfish keats

The guy in the background netting the fish in the Lund was me! A buddy and i were out that morning jigging. I almost fell and you can kind of see me lose balance but i got the king! Hahah


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

